# cryptic species



## panadeli (Dec 12, 2012)

Είδη που είναι διακριτά από βιολογική και γενετική άποψη, αλλά όχι από μορφολογική άποψη. Δηλαδή δεν ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους και διαφέρουν στις αλληλουχίες των γονιδίων τους, αλλά μοιάζουν τόσο πολύ μορφολογικά ώστε οι επιστήμονες να μην μπορούν να τα διακρίνουν εξετάζοντας απλά τα μακροσκοπικά και μικροσκοπικά χαρακτηριστικά τους. Έτσι, παρέμεναν (ή εξακολουθούν να παραμένουν) "κρυμμένα".

Στο δίκτυο κυκλοφορεί άρκετα ο όρος "κρυπτικά είδη" (μεταγραφή του αγγλικού, προφανώς), και ξέρω ταξινόμους που τον χρησιμοποιούν. Διστάζω όμως να τον υιοθετήσω, γιατί δεν ξέρω αν στέκει γλωσσικά. Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα προκληθεί σύγχυση με την κυριολεκτική σημασία του επιθέτου _κρυπτικός _στη ζωολογία· π.χ. διαβάζω στο _Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας — Οδηγός αναγνώρισης_ για την αμφίσβαινα _Blanus strauchi_ (Bedriaga, 1884): «Δεν είναι γνωστά πολλά στοιχεία για τη βιολογία αυτού του ζώου εξαιτίας του *κρυπτικού προτύπου διαβίωσης* που εφαρμόζει.»


----------



## panadeli (Dec 12, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι η φράση αυτή σημαίνει πώς το συγκεκριμένο ζώο συνηθίζει να κρύβεται από εχθρούς και ζωολόγους. Μπορούμε για να αποδώσουμε αυτή τη σημασία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη _κρυπτικός_;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Εμ, υποθέτω πως φυσικά και μπορούμε, καθότι οι συγγραφείς του βιβλίου είναι Καθηγητές (Αναπληρωτής ο ένας και Επίκουρος ο άλλος) στο Τμήμα Βιολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ. Αλλά για το πώς ακριβώς ορίζεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το _κρυπτικός _θα προτιμούσα να έχω έναν έγκυρο ορισμό, γι' αυτό και με βλέπεις να μην κάνω υποθέσεις.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 12, 2012)

Θενκς ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Κοίταξε κι εδώ, στον Κόμβο (βέβαια, άλλα φαινόμενα περιγράφονται, γλωσσικά· όμως ο ορισμός μοιάζει με τον δικό σου, τον βιολογικό):

*Κρυπτικός*, από το ελληνικό κρυπτός 'κρυφός'. [...] Μια κρυπτική γλώσσα είναι, λοιπόν, μια γλώσσα η οποία κρύβει το νόημά της από τους μη μυημένους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, γιατί το _κρυπτικός _στη γλωσσική σημασία του να αφορά περισσότερο τη μία από την άλλη περίπτωση της Βιολογίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Το κρυπτικό, στο _κρυπτικό πρότυπο διαβίωσης_ είναι προφανώς άμεσο παράγωγο της κρύπτης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

ΠαπΛεξ:
3. (φρ.) (βιολ.) «κρυπτικός χρωματισμός»· χρωματισμός που χρησιμεύει σε διάφορα ζώα για την απόκρυψή τους ή για την παραπλάνηση τών εχθρών τους.

Όταν το _κρυπτικός_ σημαίνει «που χρησιμεύει στην απόκρυψη», δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα, έτσι; Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν σημαίνει «καλοκρυμμένος, απόκρυφος» (#1), φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ένας άσχετος με τις φυσικές επιστήμες, ακούγοντας «κρυπτικός», το μόνο που καταλαβαίνει είναι απόκρυφα νοήματα και κώδικες (Ντα Βίντσι ή άλλους). Το «κρυπτικός» έχει πολλών αιώνων ιστορία πίσω του, σε συμφραζόμενα θρησκευτικά αλλά και κοσμικά, *για να δώσει τόπο* [ωχ, μόλις διέπραξα τη γνωστή γκάφα του συρμού] και δεν μπορεί να δώσει τόπο σε νεοφερμένους όρους σαν τον «κρυπτικό τρόπο διαβίωσης». Δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι άλλο, φερειπείν «λαθραίος»;


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2012)

Στην περίπτωσή μας, μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα το _κρυπτός_ ή το _κρύφιο_ς.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Υπάρχει ήδη το _κρυπτόβια _(ενν. είδη) για αυτά που «διαιτώνται κεκρυμμένα» (ΜΕΕ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> Στην περίπτωσή μας, μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα το _κρυπτός_ ή το _κρύφιο_ς.


Αν εγώ πω ότι θα διάλεγα ανάμεσα σε _κρυφά είδη_ και _κρύφια είδη_, θα καταλήξουμε στο δεύτερο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Ας βάλω στη συζήτηση και το λήμμα από τη livepedia:

*κρυπτικός -κρυπτική -κρυπτικό* (επίθετο) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :κρυπτ (κρύπτη) -ικός]
1. αυτός που έχει σχέση, ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στην κρύπτη
2. (ιατρ.) αυτός που έχει σχέση, ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στις κρύπτες των αμυγδαλών.


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2012)

Το Λίντελ-Σκοτ-Κων/νίδη δίνει για το _κρυπτικός_ "κατάλληλος προς απόκρυψιν" και το συσχετίζει με τη σημασία του _κρύπτω_ "εν τη Ρητορική, σχηματίζων συλλογισμόν τοιούτον, ώστε ο εναντίος αφυλάκτως άγεται εις εναντίον συμπέρασμα".
Στην εποχή της καθαρεύουσας, το προκείμενο cryptic θα ήταν ασφαλώς "κρύφιος".


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 12, 2012)

Όπως ήδη υπαινίχθηκαν nickel και Earion, τα διάφορα κρυπτο-, κρυφιο-, κ.λπ., εμένα με παραπέμπουν σε ιστορίες σαν αυτή της (κρυπτοζωολογίας, με όλες τις τραγικές συγχύσεις που κάτι τέτοιο συνεπάγεται. Υπάρχει λόγος να μπερδέψουμε είδη υπαρκτά με χιονάνθρωπους των Ιμαλαΐων και τσουπακάμπρες; Μάλλον, όχι. Πώς, όμως, γίνεται να το αποφύγουμε; Έ, εδώ σας θέλω! (εύσχημος τρόπος για να ομολογηθεί η πλήρης αδυναμία μου να προτείνω αξιόπιστη λύση)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 12, 2012)

Και, μη με δείρετε, εγώ θα πρότεινα κάτι στο στυλ "είδη κρυφίως παρόμοια/ παρεμφερή". ;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Μα, δεν είναι «κρυφίως παρόμοια» — είναι _εμφανώς _παρόμοια και κρυφίως _διαφορετικά_! ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> Στην περίπτωσή μας, μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα το _κρυπτός_ ή το _κρύφιο_ς.


_κρύφιος:_ Αυτός που κρατιέται κρυφός και δεν αποκαλύπτεται (κατά ΛΝΕΓ), ο κρύφα υπάρχων (κατά Δημητράκο), οπότε θα συμφωνήσω εδώ με τον Θέμη.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, δεν είναι «κρυφίως παρόμοια» — είναι _εμφανώς _παρόμοια και κρυφίως _διαφορετικά_! ;)



Σωστός ο παίχτης! Mea culpa! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Μένει να απαντήσουμε για ποιον λόγο (πέρα από την πίστη τους στην ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας) οι αλλοδαποί ταξινόμοι δεν αρκέστηκαν να πουν αυτά τα είδη hidden ή secret ή κάτι ανάλογο και θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να κατασκευάσουν νέο όρο.

Μένει επίσης να απαντήσουμε γιατί όποιος ακούσει _κρύφιο είδος_ δεν θα καταλάβει ακριβώς αυτό: ένα είδος που υπάρχει στα κρυφά και παραμένει κρυμμένο --και τίποτε περισσότερο ή ειδικότερο.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2012)

Να πω όμως και το προφανές: αν ο όρος _κρυπτικά είδη_ αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται από επίσημες πηγές, και δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με άλλη έννοια στον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο, τότε θα καθιερωθεί. Μπορεί λοιπόν ο panadeli να τον χρησιμοποιήσει (δίνοντας βέβαια τον ορισμό και τον αγγλικό όρο) αν θεωρεί ότι αυτό θα συμβεί - που συνήθως συμβαίνει


----------



## pontios (Dec 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα.
Δεν ξέρω άμα ο όρος "μορφολογικά πανομοιότυπα" είναι έγκυρος η ανταλλάξιμος, με τους όρους που προτάθηκαν η θεωρήθηκαν, μέχρι στιγμής, πάντως υπάρχουν στο νέτι δυο-τρία ευρήματα περί μορφολογικά πανομοιότυπα είδη (η είδη που είναι μορφολογικά πανομοιότυπα).


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μένει να απαντήσουμε για ποιον λόγο (πέρα από την πίστη τους στην ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας) οι αλλοδαποί ταξινόμοι δεν αρκέστηκαν να πουν αυτά τα είδη hidden ή secret ή κάτι ανάλογο και θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να κατασκευάσουν νέο όρο.



Γιατί η λέξη cryptic έχει συγκεκριμένο νόημα στη βιολογία
cryp·tic (krptk) also cryp·ti·cal (-t-kl)
adj.
4. Biology Tending to conceal or camouflage: cryptic coloring.


----------



## pontios (Dec 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιατί η λέξη cryptic έχει συγκεκριμένο νόημα στη βιολογία
> cryp·tic (krptk) also cryp·ti·cal (-t-kl)
> adj.
> 4. Biology Tending to conceal or camouflage: cryptic coloring.



Just guessing -
"Cryptic" here could refer to the (inherently and uniquely encrypted) DNA code, that genetically identifies and distinguishes each individual species.
In other words "speciation" only becomes evident once the DNA code(essentailly, the encryption within the DNA) has been decyphered or decoded or  decrypted.
Paradoxically (and counter intuitively) the animals whose code has been decrypted are the ones that have been classified as cryptic.


----------



## pontios (Dec 13, 2012)

> Paradoxically (and counter-intuitively) the animals whose code has been decrypted are the ones that have been classified as cryptic.



... or, on second thoughts, maybe they are regarded, as cryptic, after being identified as such.
Apparently, there are 11 genetically different giraffe species (or subspecies?)- so what was initially regarded as one species (as all 11 subspecies are morphologically identical or very similar) was in fact 11 cryptic species, as it turns out; or as the DNA decryption eventually proved.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> 4. Biology Tending to conceal or camouflage: cryptic coloring.


Νομίζω ότι έτσι τείνουμε να το αντιληφθούμε πρίμα βίστα και ότι γι' αυτό ακριβώς δεν μας πολυταιριάζει το "κρυπτικός" για το είδος. Με τον χρωματισμό μπορεί ένα ζώο να κρύβεται από τους θηρευτές του, οπότε μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για "κρυπτικό" χρωματισμό, αλλά τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι το είδος κρύβεται; Η λογική λέει ότι μάλλον μένει κρυφό για το μάτι του ζωολόγου παρά επιχειρεί το ίδιο να κρυφτεί. Εκτός βέβαια αν διαθέτει τόση νοημοσύνη που έχει πάρει είδηση τι σημαίνουν οι στενές επαφές με τους ανθρώπους και λέει: άσε καλύτερα, για καλό αποκλείεται να είναι.


----------



## pontios (Dec 13, 2012)

Correction post #25, sorry! - "animals whose code has been decrypted" - needs to be amended to "species of animals whose codes have been decrypted".
..also wiki mentions at least 6 cryptic species of giraffes being identified, thus far(which suggests more may be in the offing?)- so I'm sure that my 11 (I don't know how I arrived at this number?) will come true, one day.


----------



## pontios (Dec 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι έτσι τείνουμε να το αντιληφθούμε πρίμα βίστα και ότι γι' αυτό ακριβώς δεν μας πολυταιριάζει το "κρυπτικός" για το είδος. Με τον χρωματισμό μπορεί ένα ζώο να κρύβεται από τους θηρευτές του, οπότε μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για "κρυπτικό" χρωματισμό, αλλά τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι το είδος κρύβεται; Η λογική λέει ότι μάλλον μένει κρυφό για το μάτι του ζωολόγου παρά επιχειρεί το ίδιο να κρυφτεί. Εκτός βέβαια αν διαθέτει τόση νοημοσύνη που έχει πάρει είδηση τι σημαίνουν οι στενές επαφές με τους ανθρώπους και λέει: άσε καλύτερα, για καλό αποκλείεται να είναι.



Sorry for the consecutive posts - I should have allowed someone else's response first, but I wanted to complete my line of thought.
Ίσως, για να αποδεχτούμε τον όρο, θα πρέπει να δούμε τα πράγματα από την εξής άποψη -
Όπως η αποκωδικοποίηση ενός κρυπτικού μηνύματος, μας αποκαλύπτει το μήνυμα, παρομοίως η αποκωδικοποίηση (του DNA) μας αποκαλύπτει τα κρυπτικά είδη.
Το (κρυπτικό) είδος "κρύβεται" (είναι "κρυμμένο") μέσα στο DNA, μέχρι που να αποκωδικοποιηθεί (και να αποκαλυφθεί).


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Ανακεφαλαίωση:
Η γνωστή σημασία τού _*cryptic*_ στη βιολογία είναι:
Of markings, coloration, etc.: serving for concealment; protective. (OED)
και στα ελληνικά:
*κρυπτικός* (π.χ. χρωματισμός): που χρησιμεύει σε διάφορα ζώα για την απόκρυψή τους ή για την παραπλάνηση των εχθρών τους.

Αυτά είναι ταιριαστά και λογικά. Κρυπτικός, που κρύβει.

Βλέπουμε τώρα μια νέα σημασία του _cryptic_ στο *cryptic species*. Υπάρχει ανάλυση στη Wikipedia: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptic_species_complex
καλός ορισμός στο ηλε-Webster:
*cryptic species*: one of two or more morphologically indistinguishable biological groups that are incapable of interbreeding
και πιο λαϊκή εξήγηση στο Wiktionary (το οποίο αγνοεί την κλασική βιολογική σημασία):
Well camouflaged; having good camouflage: _Lonomia caterpillars are extremely cryptic_.

Μερικοί λόγοι για τους οποίους θα λέγαμε *κρυπτικός* και στα ελληνικά:

Αν οι Αγγλοσάξονες μπορούν να χωρέσουν δύο σημασίες στη βιολογική χρήση, γιατί όχι εμείς;
Είναι ελληνική λέξη: Θα βάλουμε άλλη εμείς στη θέση της;
*Μα ήδη έχουν γράψει τόσοι και τόσοι στα πανεπιστήμια για κρυπτικά είδη! Πώς θα πάει ο φτωχός μεταφραστής να κάνει του κεφαλιού του;*
Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε με λίγη ευρύτητα πνεύματος, λογικής και ορολογικής, και να πούμε ότι _κρυπτικός_ είναι κι αυτός που κρύβεται (ή «κρύβεται») καλά (με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να τον ξεχωρίσουμε);

(Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ με όσα έχει γράψει ο Θέμης και κάνω τον συνήγορο όσων έχουν επιβάλει τα _κρυπτικά είδη_.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

...
Εμένα με τραβάνε απ' το μανίκι τα _λανθάνοντα είδη_, νοηματικά, αλλά ευρήματα για τη σύμφραση δεν βρίσκω (εκτός αν είναι καλά κρυμμένα από τον γκούγκλη, καταχωνιασμένα σε συρτάρια και σκονισμένα ράφια, στο χαρτί), άρα ορολογικά είναι ίσως αργά ήδη. 

λανθάνων -ουσα -ον: ... 2. (επιστ.) για κτ. που δεν είναι εμφανές, ορατό: _Λανθάνουσα λοίμωξη. Λανθάνουσα εικόνα. Οι λειτουργίες των ζώων που βρίσκονται σε χειμερία νάρκη είναι σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση. Λανθάνουσα νόσος,_ που δεν εκδηλώνει εμφανή συμπτώματα.

λανθάνω: (λόγ.) δε γίνομαι άμεσα αντιληπτός, δεν εκδηλώνομαι φανερά, υπάρχω κρυμμένος. 

Όχι *λανθανείδη, γιατί υπάρχουν και οι λανθανίδες, σε βιντεάκι εκεί κι εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2012)

Νίκελ, αυτοί που λες είναι δυστυχώς οι ίδιοι που έχουν επιβάλει τη _γενετική μηχανική_, που δεν είναι, παρόλο το όνομα, κλάδος του Πολυτεχνείου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Ε, δεν σου δείχνουν αυτά τη δύναμη των Μήτσων;


----------



## cougr (Dec 14, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Εμένα με τραβάνε απ' το μανίκι τα _λανθάνοντα είδη_, [....]



Αυτό ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα _latent species_


----------



## pontios (Dec 14, 2012)

cryp·tic
adjective
1. mysterious in meaning; puzzling; ambiguous: a cryptic message.
*2. involving or using cipher, code (i,e encoding, encrypting !!!)* 

Sorry for insisting.

re: encoding, En*cryp*tion -
All the hereditary information of an individual species, as we know, is encoded or en*crypt*ed in its DNA.

**The DNA code is like a cryptic (genetic) message. 

re: De*crypt*ion -
De*crypt*ing and analysing the information contained within the DNA code- has led to the discovery of *crypt*ic species.
**Decrypting the DNA is like decrypting the cryptic (genetic) message, to reveal the secrets within, including possible cryptic speciation.

*crypt*ic species - en*crypt*ion(the DNA code is an encrypted/coded-message) - dec*rypt*ion (of the DNA).
*κρυπτ*ικό ειδος - *κρυπτ*ογράφηση - απο*κρυπτ*ογράφηση(του DNA).

Υπάρχει μια λογική αλληλουχία με την ρίζα κρυπτικός/ cryptic.

I also found this - http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1600/036364410792495791


----------



## cougr (Dec 14, 2012)

pontios said:


> ............De*crypt*ing and analysing the information contained within the DNA code- has led to the discovery of *crypt*ic species......



It's a fair hypothesis pontios except for the fact that the term cryptic species was first coined by Darlington(1940)* and existed prior to the advent of molecular genetic analysis, when the differentiation of morphologically similar yet distinct species was based on behavioural traits, morphological discontinuities, cytological characteristics etc. Darwin had also been aware of and noted the existence of cryptic species but didn't refer to them as such.

My feeling is that the term "cryptic' in this case is used as a synonym to "hidden" and is a direct reference to the "hidden" identity of the species ie. the identity isn't readily observable to the naked eye and to ascertain it requires further analysis or investigation.

_*Darlington, C. D. (1940). Taxonomic systems and genetic systems. In The New Systematics, ed. J. Huxley. Oxford: Clarendon Press, pp. 137–160._


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ε, δεν σου δείχνουν αυτά τη δύναμη των Μήτσων;



Δυστυχώς, όταν οι Μήτσοι είναι πανεπιστημιακοί θα περίμενα να μη φέρονται τελείως μήτσικα. 
Ας ρωτάνε και κανέναν!


----------



## pontios (Dec 15, 2012)

cougr said:


> It's a fair hypothesis pontios except for the fact that the term cryptic species was first coined by Darlington(1940)* and existed prior to the advent of molecular genetic analysis,,,,
> ]



Good point, cougr, but the fact that the term stands up today (may even be a more established term, nowadays?) and has stood the test of time (post the advent of molecular genetic analysis and the DNA decryption) may be telling us something too?


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> [...] may be telling us something too?


Is there some cryptic meaning in your post?


----------



## pontios (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Themi. ;)
What I meant is the term "cryptic species", first coined in 1940, as cougr pointed out, is probably more relevant today (due to advanced molecular science and DNA techniques).

I also agree with cougr (and everyone else) that "cryptic" means "hidden" of course, whether we are talking about a cryptic species or a cryptic animal ( using "crypsis" or camouflage).

On cougr's point that -


> prior to the advent of molecular genetic analysis, when the differentiation of morphologically similar yet distinct species was based on behavioural traits, morphological discontinuities, cytological characteristics etc,,


To my way of thinking, this "differentiation", even if it's based on these early pre DNA/ molecular genetic techniques mentioned by cougr, above, still relies on a form of "decryption or decoding"; in that there's small clues in the unique way an animal behaves, its unique cell biology/cytological characteristics, slightly different spots and markings, etc; and all these tiny clues (even if they are not at the DNA level) are still, in a way, "cyphers", "encryptions" or "markers" which were "decipherable" by the early techniques, back then. 
Gene sequences are just the present day "markers" and we have advanced molecular science to help decrypt the DNA.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> I also agree with cougr (and everyone else) that "cryptic" means "hidden" of course, whether we are talking about a cryptic species or a cryptic animal ( using "crypsis" or camouflage).


Only one of the senses of _cryptic_ is 'hidden' — the one in the title, in 'cryptic species'.

In 'cryptic colours', 'cryptic' means 'serving for concealment; protective'.
In 'cryptic animals', 'cryptic' means 'using crypsis (camouflage, etc) to protect oneself from other organisms'.

Εδώ μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε γιατί διάλεξαν έναν όρο τόσο παρεξηγήσιμο. Γιατί να πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι τα 'cryptic species' είναι κρυμμένα και όχι είδη ζώων που χρησιμοποιούν απόκρυψη (crypsis) για την προστασία τους;

(Δεν έχω μελετήσει το θέμα σε βάθος. Συγχωρήστε με αν κάνω απλοϊκές ερωτήσεις.)


----------



## pontios (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, nickel, you're quite right. I got caught up in what I was posting and forgot that important distinction we reached earlier.
I think I was thinking of "hidden", as in "conceal", and somehow got muddled up re: "cryptic animal".


----------

